# Which dashcam do you guys use?



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Title says it. What dashcam do you use?

I use a Vantrue N2 Pro. I just got the Vantrue N1 for the rearview of my vehicle two days ago and I'm super happy with it, even though it's not a dedicated 2 ch dashcam.

I'm happy to have three different views; front, cabin, and rear.


----------



## AltimatedUber (Oct 2, 2016)

Transcend Drivepro 550.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Vantrue N2 Pro here as well. Looking for a dedicated rear cabin with a monitor up front. (suggestions welcomed.)

Blaze, this would be a good question for a poll. I'd be curious.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Sorry guys, its not the Vantrue N1, its the Vantrue T1 (I misspelled).



Danny3xd said:


> Vantrue N2 Pro here as well. Looking for a dedicated rear cabin with a monitor up front. (suggestions welcomed.)
> 
> Blaze, this would be a good question for a poll. I'd be curious.


You mean finding a rear dashcam? And what kind of poll do you suggest? So that I'll try to understand what you mean.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes, a cam showing whole back. Not just heads as seen from the windshield mounted cam. To watch for damage or weapons being brought out. Just for safety. 

A poll answering your question listing a few types and final answer as "other" in case there is a lesser known on that would be of interest to folks shopping for one. I know I looked a lot when dashcam shopping. Could help folks out by knowing and campairing different cams.

Thanks for posting. Great question!


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Blackvue 750s 2ch IR


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Here is a photo of my dashcams.



Danny3xd said:


> Yes, a cam showing whole back. Not just heads as seen from the windshield mounted cam. To watch for damage or weapons being brought out. Just for safety.
> 
> A poll answering your question listing a few types and final answer as "other" in case there is a lesser known on that would be of interest to folks shopping for one. I know I looked a lot when dashcam shopping. Could help folks out by knowing and campairing different cams.
> 
> Thanks for posting. Great question!


Ok I definitely get what you mean now. This is just my personal opinion but probably purchasing another Vantrue N2 (not the pro option) if you want cabin footage from the back as well as rear facing.

I decided not to do a poll due to the fact that there are so many users on this forums with different dashcams, even though the N2 pro is widely-known.

EDIT: Just be prepared, depending on which vehicle model you have that varies, you might wanna find an appropriate power source and a way to keep those wires nice and hidden. On my end, my sedan was mainly straightforward since there was a 12V outlet in my trunk and I simply just ran the wire out by folding my seats down and closing it, then tucking it onto the rear windshield.

Also, your gonna have to deal with going to the back, buying another microsd card, or having to manually hit recording. I bought the Vantrue T1 because of the cost efficiency, the design (since I don't need a LCD screen for rear camera), Wi-fi capability, and so forth. But again with common sense, theres so many ways you can setup a rear dashcam. I just decided to use an independent setup instead of a 2 ch setup.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Blackvue 750s 2ch IR


Do you like it? I've done a bunch of research on all the models and they seem to be an outstanding dashcam in the market currently. I'd buy it, only if I had the $ and if I didn't do rideshare. Though, I consider the 750 and the 900 to be superior dashcams on the market.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just a side thought and I happened to think it again today. I really like the piece of mind ya get when you have one of these. Just makes driving that much more pleasant.

It being a tool and if I may be so bold. The money saved will be long gone if ya cheap out and get a bargain cam. Long after your still cursing it. Figuring it'll last 5 yrs or so. Pennies a day for it's life time. And like any tool. Ya regret the cheap ones long after the money saved over the good ones is long gone.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Just a side thought and I happened to think it again today. I really like the piece of mind ya get when you have one of these. Just makes driving that much more pleasant.
> 
> It being a tool and if I may be so bold. The money saved will be long gone if ya cheap out and get a bargain cam. Long after your still cursing it. Figuring it'll last 5 yrs or so. Pennies a day for it's life time. And like any tool. Ya regret the cheap ones long after the money saved over the good ones is long gone.


Very true. I've been driving for a total of 8 years. Bought my dashcam around 6 months ago, got into a major car accident 2 months ago. Dashcam was a lifesaver and completely proved the guy was 100% at fault for hitting me.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Do you like it? I've done a bunch of research on all the models and they seem to be an outstanding dashcam in the market currently. I'd buy it, only if I had the $ and if I didn't do rideshare. Though, I consider the 750 and the 900 to be superior dashcams on the market.


Its a good camera, but not without its flaws. Its definitely over priced. The memory cards are 2x or 3x more expensive and the accessories are more than they should be. [email protected] is why I got the model and the image is nice, but can only record 8 hours and 11 minutes on a 128gb card before looping.

It mounts discreetly so people don't usually see it and the parking mode is a cool feature if you get it wired to the powermagic pro and have wifi in your car. I use a splitter and run my charger, the wifi router, and camera through it, so its convenient and all the cables are hidden and run to the fuse box.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Its a good camera, but not without its flaws. Its definitely over priced. The memory cards are 2x or 3x more expensive and the accessories are more than they should be. [email protected] is why I got the model and the image is nice, but can only record 8 hours and 11 minutes on a 128gb card before looping.
> 
> It mounts discreetly so people don't usually see it and the parking mode is a cool feature if you get it wired to the powermagic pro and have wifi in your car. I use a splitter and run my charger, the wifi router, and camera through it, so its convenient and all the cables are hidden and run to the fuse box.


Good deal. I definitely agree how way overpriced the accessories are. I almost wanted to buy the 900s but that thing is a whoppin $499. If they could make the camera a lil more cheaper....


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Another Vantrue N2 Pro user here.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Very true. I've been driving for a total of 8 years. Bought my dashcam around 6 months ago, got into a major car accident 2 months ago. Dashcam was a lifesaver and completely proved the guy was 100% at fault for hitting me.


Wow! Glad your OK.

Just more reason we all need one!


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Wow! Glad your OK.
> 
> Just more reason we all need one!


Hell yes. I did not have to pay a deductible or anything else regarding the post-accident matter.

Another note, because I had my N2 Pro for so long, I did remember the mount being very flimsy and generic. That's what happened when I left in the heat and their plastic melted out, resulting in the camera being super loose. It wasn't until July of this year when Vantrue started to address these issues (I am sure they've gotten a load of complaints regarding the faulty mount) and they produced a newer model mount that claimed to be more "heat resistant" and more "sturdy". Of course, with my complaint, Vanture send me a the brand new mount free of cost, therefore, replacing the faulty mount.

The mount still works great, but I am not a fan of the suction cup. To this day I still remain skeptical about it. So far, it has no issues.

I went ahead and ordered an adhesive mount from Vantrue for my N2 pro, unfortunately its out of stock at the moment. It is also shipping from China, so good luck for me waiting it out for it to arrive.

Man would I buy another Vantrue product and the N2 Pro all over again. I just love them.



Clothahump said:


> Another Vantrue N2 Pro user here.


Glad you like it! How was your experience on it?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a Vantrue N2 Pro in the front, X3 at the rear window, using AmorTek brackets to clamp them, and a 2TB external disk to archive each shift's video (from N2 only).

The N2 is nice and small partially tucked behind the rearview mirror with that bracket, but the X3 has a better (bigger) display for my old eyes if I need to look at settings etc.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> I have a Vantrue N2 Pro in the front, X3 at the rear window, using AmorTek brackets to clamp them, and a 2TB external disk to archive each shift's video (from N2 only).
> 
> The N2 is nice and small partially tucked behind the rearview mirror with that bracket, but the X3 has a better (bigger) display for my old eyes if I need to look at settings etc.


I nearly bought the X3, before I ran into the T1. I personally consider the T1 to be more fit than the X3 since the T1 doesn't have a screen. I do get it from my friends that it looks like a fan or jet propeller xD. Plus the T1 had Wi-Fi, GPS, and Bluetooth capabilities. However, my father has an X3 on his personal vehicle.

I do have the AmorTek brackets for my rearview mirror, but with the vehicle I drive and the rearview mirror model, I cannot fit it in unfortunately (it fits on the Toyota RAV4 rental I use). AmorTek sells the U-bolt clamp for specific mirrors like mine but unfortunately, they've been out of stock for weeks and I am anxiously waiting for them to restock it. I've even contacted them through amazon with no response....so I guess the AmorTek is sitting in my drawer. Sadly, it doesn't have GPS support.

I bought the adhesive mount for the N2 and it should be arriving in 2 weeks to a month hopefully.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

For these cams that mount on or behind the center mirror, how do you get power to them? Looking at my car, there's a cable that supplies power for the compass, garage door opener, and auto-dimmer. I suppose I could tap that and step down the voltage from 12V to supply the camera. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

FlashedBlaze said:


> I nearly bought the X3, before I ran into the T1. I personally consider the T1 to be more fit than the X3 since the T1 doesn't have a screen. I do get it from my friends that it looks like a fan or jet propeller xD. Plus the T1 had Wi-Fi, GPS, and Bluetooth capabilities. However, my father has an X3 on his personal vehicle.
> 
> I do have the AmorTek brackets for my rearview mirror, but with the vehicle I drive and the rearview mirror model, I cannot fit it in unfortunately (it fits on the Toyota RAV4 rental I use). AmorTek sells the U-bolt clamp for specific mirrors like mine but unfortunately, they've been out of stock for weeks and I am anxiously waiting for them to restock it. I've even contacted them through amazon with no response....so I guess the AmorTek is sitting in my drawer. Sadly, it doesn't have GPS support.
> 
> I bought the adhesive mount for the N2 and it should be arriving in 2 weeks to a month hopefully.


I had not seen the T1 before, it's certainly odd looking... my immediate thought was a dish above it and you get the USS Enterprise!



Fargle said:


> For these cams that mount on or behind the center mirror, how do you get power to them? Looking at my car, there's a cable that supplies power for the compass, garage door opener, and auto-dimmer. I suppose I could tap that and step down the voltage from 12V to supply the camera. Has anyone tried this?


I feed mine with a 10' 90-degree angled mini-USB cable. I tucked it under the trim all the way down, then over to the center console.

Unless it's an old/crappy car, I wouldn't mess with its existing wiring.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Any suggestions for a side mounted, in the cabin, with a monitor up front for driver?

I'd like to be able to watch passengers during the trip as well as have the protection of N2 Pro's traffic and pax recording.

So a 3rd, just inside cam?


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Any suggestions for a side mounted, in the cabin, with a monitor up front for driver?
> 
> I'd like to be able to watch passengers during the trip as well as have the protection of N2 Pro's traffic and pax recording.
> 
> So a 3rd, just inside cam?


Y'know, me and my friend brought that up a few days ago and were discussing about sidecams. Personally, I think its a little too much for me, myself given the fact I already have two dashcams with three different views. For you, I don't think it's bad to have another interior cam but its up to you.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> I feed mine with a 10' 90-degree angled mini-USB cable. I tucked it under the trim all the way down, then over to the center console.
> 
> Unless it's an old/crappy car, I wouldn't mess with its existing wiring.
> 
> View attachment 264326


Can you point out some good guide on routing cables? I have concerns about running cables too close to pillar airbags.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Fargle said:


> Can you point out some good guide on routing cables? I have concerns about running cables too close to pillar airbags.


Great question!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Great question!


Hmmm... good question indeed-- and now I doubt what I did.
At this moment, from the mirror it runs to the passenger side tucked under the overhead fabric liner's edge/trim until the top-right corner of the windshield. From there it pops out and crosses over the pillar's plastic cover, exposed. To the extreme right of this plastic cover, just before where the door's rubber seal meets the body, is a rubber trim. It runs down tucked under that rubber trim then crosses over to the center console under the dash.

Tapping into any wires in the vicinity gets complicated too, on one hand you have to know what you're tapping into, and on the other hand you also have to worry about adding a 5V regulator. My map light assembly snaps off (pain in butt) but would likely be the spot, there's a cavity there to work with behind it. I have to review that situation and see how to redo this mess.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I really want to do that. My dome lite is just above the windshield. 

It'd be inches and has a large cavity.

LoL, KD. Ya got me wondering and while looking at the lite, I found a lotto ticket and lost credit card. Yay, snork.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I use a BlackVue DR650 2CH IR.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

DocT said:


> I use a BlackVue DR650 2CH IR.


Great dashcam. Do you ever plan on upgrading to the 750 or 900?


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

So an update. AmorTek responded to me today and has placed an order to my special u-bolt mount for my mirror. I can't wait to see if it works but at the same time, I am sacrificing the GPS mount. Personally what would you guys prefer GPS or mirror?



Fargle said:


> Can you point out some good guide on routing cables? I have concerns about running cables too close to pillar airbags.


I honestly have no idea since I routing my cables based on limited facts and assumption


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

DocT said:


> I use a BlackVue DR650 2CH IR.


I actually seriously looked at BlackVue before I got my 2 Vantrue dashcams. Two things I did't like: no display, and they stick to the windshield with adhesive. Then there's their price!

But the one thing I did like is that Blendmount makes an awesome (and equally expensive) metal bracket that lets you attach a BlackVue dashcam to (and behind) your rear view mirror, instead of using adhesive.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=blendmount+blackvue



FlashedBlaze said:


> Personally what would you guys prefer GPS or mirror?


I thought a lot back and forth about the GPS mount, but I went with mirror mount because I did't want to deal with suction cup nonsense. Plus I didn't want my windshield cluttered with yet another blind spot, the bracket let me tuck a portion of my dashcam, behind my mirror.

GPS should have been built into the dashcam itself.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> I actually seriously looked at BlackVue before I got my 2 Vantrue dashcams. Two things I did't like: no display, and they stick to the windshield with adhesive. Then there's their price!
> 
> But the one thing I did like is that Blendmount makes an awesome (and equally expensive) metal bracket that lets you attach a BlackVue dashcam to (and behind) your rear view mirror, instead of using adhesive.
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=blendmount+blackvue
> ...


I wander what benefits the GPS has besides displaying coordinates and speedometer, given the fact that your location can solely be based off the video. For speedometer, it can be used to measure your speed if a pax files a complaint against your speed or if you get pulled over based on your speed and you could use that to justify that you weren't speeding.

The mirror mount has its benefits as it is a very secure fit + no mirror obstruction for the Vantrue N2 Pro cabin facing camera, since the rearview mirror comes in a bit on the camera.

I agree with you but my memory keeps relapsing for which appropriate mount outweighs the benefits. I have both the adhesive GPS mount for the Vantrue N2 Pro and a special U-bolt mount on the way.

Tough personal decision for me.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

FlashedBlaze said:


> So an update. AmorTek responded to me today and has placed an order to my special u-bolt mount for my mirror. I can't wait to see if it works but at the same time, I am sacrificing the GPS mount. Personally what would you guys prefer GPS or mirror?
> 
> I honestly have no idea since I routing my cables based on limited facts and assumption


I think a GPS could work against you in court. It's not questioned where and when an accident happened. But if your even a little over the speed limit, it could be used against you. If you really wanted that information, google keeps track. Open or not. (kinda scary but retrievable if needed)I would think iPhones have a similar accouterments.

https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...Google-Android-iPhone-iOS-privacy-Google-Maps

https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/track-speed-location-android/

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...ndroid-users-location-services-turned-off-sim


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I think a GPS could work against you in court. It's not questioned where and when an accident happened. But if your even a little over the speed limit, it could be used against you. If you really wanted that information, google keeps track. Open or not. (kinda scary but retrievable if needed)I would think iPhones have a similar accouterments.
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...Google-Android-iPhone-iOS-privacy-Google-Maps
> 
> ...


I guess I should just ditch the GPS mount since its much more incriminating against me then it would be to benefit me? If that's the case than mirror mount it is.

Out of my two years of Uber and Lyft driving, I've only gotten one complaint of my speed. Don't know how I would address it next time with my gps mount. But I guess even if Fuber did review it they would still go after me for going 1mph over the speed limit.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Great dashcam. Do you ever plan on upgrading to the 750 or 900?


Not anytime soon. It's way too expensive.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

FlashedBlaze said:


> I guess I should just ditch the GPS mount since its much more incriminating against me then it would be to benefit me? If that's the case than mirror mount it is.
> 
> Out of my two years of Uber and Lyft driving, I've only gotten one complaint of my speed. Don't know how I would address it next time with my gps mount. But I guess even if Fuber did review it they would still go after me for going 1mph over the speed limit.


Oh man,Flash. Don't think of my thoughts as advice. Just the way I address it. Go with your gut.

When we all were talking about leading the wiring . I meant to post pics of how I did it. Just fast, dirty and out of the way and plugged into the cig lighter. Around rear viewmirror, over the viser and taped to door jam. Than under the dash. Just the easiest way ya can do it. Certinly not purty like how you folks ran yours.

Aside from my lazy. I also wanted it to remain easy to move to another car if/when needed.

LoL. Did this in my office on a tablet. Took foreverrrr.

(my windowed office that corners and gets 45.8 MPGs) (nana,nan,nan,n






























aaaa, snork)

Oh! new phone mount. $12 bucks on Amazon. It's perfect. If anyone wants link. Lemme know. It is cheap but for what it is, perfect.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Oh man,Flash. Don't think of my thoughts as advice. Just the way I address it. Go with your gut.
> 
> When we all were talking about leading the wiring . I meant to post pics of how I did it. Just fast, dirty and out of the way and plugged into the cig lighter. Around rear viewmirror, over the viser and taped to door jam. Than under the dash. Just the easiest way ya can do it. Certinly not purty like how you folks ran yours.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just made the decision to ditch the GPS. Sorry bro, one of my weaknesses is overthinking , but then again I appreciate the advice
!

And kick*** setup! I do wire my wires through the weather trim.

I got the same tray too, got the same one from amazon around $18. I call it my beloved "fat tray".

I'll send some pics here my way later today when I am available for satisfy all your curiosity.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

For what the tray costs, so worth it!

Over thinking is a sign of intelect and a busy mind.

Not exactly my difficulty, LoL.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

So an update. My adhesive mount for the Vantrue N2 Pro arrived today! I also comes with an extra adhesive. Size is what I expected. 

Still awaiting the mirror mount and not mounting the adhesive yet.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

How big of a job is it to hard wire the device to the car battery power?? Thanks


----------



## uberdude76 (May 26, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Very true. I've been driving for a total of 8 years. Bought my dashcam around 6 months ago, got into a major car accident 2 months ago. Dashcam was a lifesaver and completely proved the guy was 100% at fault for hitting me.


After your 8 years of driving how many vehicles did you go through? What type of vehicles were they?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> How big of a job is it to hard wire the device to the car battery power?? Thanks


Not really, VT. Pretty easy. Can't post right now but there are a ton of youboob vids. Look for your kind of car but is pretty much the same deal.
Same car thing will just help with hiding the wires easier, better.

Post pics and welcome 2 the funny pages!


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Not really, VT. Pretty easy. Can't post right now but there are a ton of youboob vids. Look for your kind of car but is pretty much the same deal.
> Same car thing will just help with hiding the wires easier, better.
> 
> Post pics and welcome 2 the funny pages!


So unfortunately the mirror mount was a no go and it was a very tight fit. I ended up scratching my mirror.

Have to stick with the GPS adhesive mount.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Bummer! How bad FB?

Dunno if it would help but I got a $12 large RV mirror at autozone. The thing is amazing. You can see our both rear side windows. I got it to see the whole back but found it's a great plus with no blind spots!!!

But asking if that might help? I strongly suggest one anyway. Really does help.

It's just longer side 2 side and clips on. So, so worth $12 bucks!


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Bummer! How bad FB?
> 
> Dunno if it would help but I got a $12 large RV mirror at autozone. The thing is amazing. You can see our both rear side windows. I got it to see the whole back but found it's a great plus with no blind spots!!!
> 
> ...


I need this!! Can you send a pic or link to the specific item? Thanks!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Sure! They really are awesome. You can look over your left ear (not a mistake) and see out driver's side rear seat window. Not well but ya know if a car is in your prviuosly blind spot. (again, not well cause yer big ol' too stupid to get a real job, head is there, too)

I ment to send a link with that and in a search, found better ones I am considering. This, mine is flat. but they have curved, multi angled and all sorts of versions. Passengers always remark on it. SO WORTH 12 BUCKS!

Just saw one at wallmart I might try.

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1......1..gws-wiz.......0i71j0i8i7i30.Fi_X5FDb8os

Think this is the one I have but after looking for you, I might upgrade;

https://www.autozone.com/interior/rear-view-mirror/pilot-rear-view-mirror/257123_0

Will send a pic of mine. Looks way different installed.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Sure! They really are awesome. You can look over your left ear (not a mistake) and see out driver's side rear seat window. Not well but ya know if a car is in your prviuosly blind spot. (again, not well cause yer big ol' too stupid to get a real job, head is there, too)
> 
> I ment to send a link with that and in a search, found better ones I am considering. This, mine is flat. but they have curved, multi angled and all sorts of versions. Passengers always remark on it. SO WORTH 12 BUCKS!
> 
> ...


It just clips on over the existing rear view mirror?? I need to try it out!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes, it is harder to open the package than to install. 
Just for regular driving is great. Add can see the whole back seat side to side. Win/win.

I always tell passengers it's the best 12 bucks I ever spent


----------



## Scubadoo (Oct 18, 2018)

FlashedBlaze said:


> I wander what benefits the GPS has besides displaying coordinates and speedometer, given the fact that your location can solely be based off the video. For speedometer, it can be used to measure your speed if a pax files a complaint against your speed or if you get pulled over based on your speed and you could use that to justify that you weren't speeding.
> 
> The mirror mount has its benefits as it is a very secure fit + no mirror obstruction for the Vantrue N2 Pro cabin facing camera, since the rearview mirror comes in a bit on the camera.
> 
> ...


I am soooooo glad I had GPS on mine. I passed a police officer on the side of the road. He claimed after he stopped me that I went "blowing buy him" at an unreasonable rate of speed. Yup. Came to a complete stop, and hit air around 8 mph. You hear that shreading? Those are the tickets. And my camera? Van N2. Infrared in the back is great. Just gave it to the police for a baaaad incident in the back.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

sqbadog said:


> I am soooooo glad I had GPS on mine. I passed a police officer on the side of the road. He claimed after he stopped me that I went "blowing buy him" at an unreasonable rate of speed. Yup. Came to a complete stop, and hit air around 8 mph. You hear that shreading? Those are the tickets. And my camera? Van N2. Infrared in the back is great. Just gave it to the police for a baaaad incident in the back.


That's cool Dawg. I actually avoided getting the GPS thinking it would work against me in most cases. Speeding etc.

I know I keep saying it but feel so much better having a cam. Best bang for the buck of my uber related purchases. Aside from my Prius.
(love that car!)


----------



## Scubadoo (Oct 18, 2018)

Last night I had the worse possible scenario that any Uber driver has to face. As I was talking to Uber Investigation today on another account, I told them I was being profiled for shitty passengers. Last night I got a call to pick of a female from local tavern, its a family tavern my family eats at. Immediately I know there is a problem, she won't come out unless I tell her the destination. I explain that I have to start the trip. She doesn't care, just do it. I give her the address, she says fine, comes out. I tell her that I am sorry about this, and start to explain the procedure, she cuts me off and says just drive like I am sub human fecoli. I wait a few minutes and tell her, I am sorry she is having a bad night or day, but do not take it out on me, I have been nice and treated her with respect I expect the same. Not ten seconds I hear...my driver had kidnapped me, he has threatened to hurt me, and I don't know where I am. She had called 911. I turned around, and I laughed at her and said to tell the 911 operator we would be pulling into the XXXX police department in 1 minute please have the police meet us. And I also reminded her she was being recorded, so nice try. Cops pulled in, she is still on the phone with 911, telling them she is scared while the cops are looking at her. My N2Pro recording the whole time. I told the cops what happened, and I have everything on video. Later when I downloaded the video she called her friend to come get her. It was clear she was on esctasy. The reason I went with the camera is the infrared. You could see everything, and you could see that I did not touch her, and audio showed nothing of the sort happened. Intodays climate, Men are guilty till proven innocent. I think I am taking a break. I might upload part of it, forward looking so you cant see the person, but the audio is there.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow!

At first, I thought mental illness. 

Just glad your OK.

What did the cops say?
=======

Having a discussion in another thread about privacy issues. This is a great example of why we should have them!


I know I feel a lot safer.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Taking the advice I read here I bought a Vantrue N2 as well, only to later read reviews saying it won't record the back seat at night which was kind of crtitical. So I returned and and I'm now in search of a better option. Any suggestions?



Scubadoo said:


> Last night I had the worse possible scenario that any Uber driver has to face. As I was talking to Uber Investigation today on another account, I told them I was being profiled for shitty passengers. Last night I got a call to pick of a female from local tavern, its a family tavern my family eats at. Immediately I know there is a problem, she won't come out unless I tell her the destination. I explain that I have to start the trip. She doesn't care, just do it. I give her the address, she says fine, comes out. I tell her that I am sorry about this, and start to explain the procedure, she cuts me off and says just drive like I am sub human fecoli. I wait a few minutes and tell her, I am sorry she is having a bad night or day, but do not take it out on me, I have been nice and treated her with respect I expect the same. Not ten seconds I hear...my driver had kidnapped me, he has threatened to hurt me, and I don't know where I am. She had called 911. I turned around, and I laughed at her and said to tell the 911 operator we would be pulling into the XXXX police department in 1 minute please have the police meet us. And I also reminded her she was being recorded, so nice try. Cops pulled in, she is still on the phone with 911, telling them she is scared while the cops are looking at her. My N2Pro recording the whole time. I told the cops what happened, and I have everything on video. Later when I downloaded the video she called her friend to come get her. It was clear she was on esctasy. The reason I went with the camera is the infrared. You could see everything, and you could see that I did not touch her, and audio showed nothing of the sort happened. Intodays climate, Men are guilty till proven innocent. I think I am taking a break. I might upload part of it, forward looking so you cant see the person, but the audio is there.


Let me guess, the Pax just walked away with no ramifications for trying to ruin your life right?


----------



## Ruber (Jun 1, 2015)

Do you recommend a place that can install a dashcam? I know it's not a hard job, but I much rather have a professional do it. Thanks


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I have the N2 pro (super fantastic happy time good day driver) cam. Records the backseat well. Pricey but does well.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> I have the N2 pro (super fantastic happy time good day driver) cam. Records the backseat well. Pricey but does well.


Not sure what you meant in the part that is in parenthesis, does this camera record at night in the back seat. IMO that's kind of critical


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Taking the advice I read here I bought a Vantrue N2 as well, only to later read reviews saying it won't record the back seat at night which was kind of crtitical. So I returned and and I'm now in search of a better option. Any suggestions?
> 
> Let me guess, the Pax just walked away with no ramifications for trying to ruin your life right?


It's the "*N2 Pro*" everyone should be suggesting. The Pro model's inside camera has better night vision plus infrared LEDs.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Not sure what you meant in the part that is in parenthesis, does this camera record at night in the back seat. IMO that's kind of critical


The "Pro" part is the difference. The parenthesizes is a joke on some of the Changlish marketing used.

The N2 Pro records the back seat well and has great video and sound recording at night.

This vid is great for seeing the difference;






Actually, my vids look better at night. Think upload lessened appearance.


----------



## Scubadoo (Oct 18, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Taking the advice I read here I bought a Vantrue N2 as well, only to later read reviews saying it won't record the back seat at night which was kind of crtitical. So I returned and and I'm now in search of a better option. Any suggestions?
> 
> Let me guess, the Pax just walked away with no ramifications for trying to ruin your life right?


Huh? I have a Suburban. It records the third row fine.



Darrell Green Fan said:


> Taking the advice I read here I bought a Vantrue N2 as well, only to later read reviews saying it won't record the back seat at night which was kind of crtitical. So I returned and and I'm now in search of a better option. Any suggestions?
> 
> Let me guess, the Pax just walked away with no ramifications for trying to ruin your life right?


Passanger was removed by the police. Police filled out a police report. Passaner was drunk and other things. Ass covered, noted that I had a dash cam that would cover my ass.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Scubadoo said:


> Huh? I have a Suburban. It records the third row fine.


Do you have N2 pro or the N2


Darrell Green Fan said:


> Not sure what you meant in the part that is in parenthesis, does this camera record at night in the back seat. IMO that's kind of critical


I forgot to say I agree with you 100% Night recording of the back is critical. Most of the crazy is at night.

LoL! "most"


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075RNNYBH/?tag=ubne0c-20

$117

I've had this about a week now and driven 3 late nights. Front video is great, cabin is OK but picks up cabin audio very well. Extremely easy install as it clips to the front of the rear view mirror and becomes the rear view mirror. Powered via a USB cable. In my Prius if the car is not in run mode the 12V sockets go dead. This results in the unit shutting down after 10 seconds when the car is shut off but also results in auto powering up and recording automatically when the car is started. On screen display can be set on or off easily. Haven't bothered with the rear mount camera.

Cons: Supports only up to 32GB SD cards, giving around 3-4 hours record time at the 720p rate I have it set at. Have a second SD card I put in around that time to prevent over writing.

IR night vision could be better, mainly on the cabin camera. May have to look into adding some IR into the dome light.

Mirror can't be adjusted for night driving so getting glare from headlights.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075RNNYBH/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> $117
> 
> ...


32GB limit is the worst part. Same with the seemingly popular Falcon Zero 360.

That is a single point of failure, completely defeating the whole purpose of having a dashcam: 4 hours after one specific ride the paxhole files a fake abuse claim, and your evidence is already gone. Do not drive with anything less than 10 hours of capacity, which for the N2 Pro is 128GB.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Think I went overboard but happy I did and got the 256 GB card. I wanted days of witness.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

It warns when it's approaching the end. Pop one out, pop another in. Download all videos to home PC and save after every shift.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Think I went overboard but happy I did and got the 256 GB card. I wanted days of witness.


That's not at all going overboard. I went a few steps further and got a 2TB external disk, each working shift gets archived to it.

Oh.. and I have a second dashcam all the way in the back, looking out the rear window.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

BCS DRIVER said:


> It warns when it's approaching the end. Pop one out, pop another in. Download all videos to home PC and save after every shift.


That's cool. All about protecting your self!



KD_LA said:


> That's not at all going overboard. I went a few steps further and got a 2TB external disk, each working shift gets archived to it.
> 
> Oh.. and I have a second dashcam all the way in the back, looking out the rear window.


Thats awesome! I want one where I can see the passengers in real time in the back. Can't find one that has a monitor for that purpose.

Made me feel a lot better about what I spent KD. Thanks!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> That's cool. All about protecting your self!
> 
> Thats awesome! I want one where I can see the passengers in real time in the back. Can't find one that has a monitor for that purpose


That might start edging into more fleet-oriented systems that have discrete pieces: mobile DVR, cameras, and a display! Besides, wouldn't that be quite distracting (and dangerous) having yet another screen to watch?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Good thought. I would of course not be staring at it. But you have a point KD.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

2 much?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> That's not at all going overboard. I went a few steps further and got a 2TB external disk, each working shift gets archived to it.
> 
> Oh.. and I have a second dashcam all the way in the back, looking out the rear window.


 Hey KD .. I'd like to install a 2Tb in the trunk (in case robbed or other ..they rip off the camera and everything else they miss the harddrive)..

I use the Vanture Pro... I didn't realize it could handle anything other than 256K micro ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> 2 much?


Are you out of your frigin' mind? Five dashcams to cover the passenger side, but only two to cover the driver side?? Pfft...



dauction said:


> Hey KD .. I'd like to install a 2Tb in the trunk (in case robbed or other ..they rip off the camera and everything else they miss the harddrive)..
> 
> I use the Vanture Pro... I didn't realize it could handle anything other than 256K micro ?


As far as I know, the Vantrue N2 Pro (that is, while using the most current firmware version) can handle 512K SD memory cards (of the right type).

Sorry I should have been more clear, the 2TB disk I mentioned is a manual process: after a shift I bring my SD card home, plug it and the 2TB disk into my laptop, and copy that shift onto the disk.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> As far as I know, the Vantrue N2 Pro (that is, while using the most current firmware version) can handle 512K SD memory cards (of the right type).
> 
> Sorry I should have been more clear, the 2TB disk I mentioned is a manual process: after a shift I bring my SD card home, plug it and the 2TB disk into my laptop, and copy that shift onto the disk.


 Thanks that makes sense .... I was thinking that would be cool if someone had sorted out how to make the Vanture work with a Hard drive


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Are you out of your frigin' mind?
> ...


Have we met!?

LoL


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Are you out of your frigin' mind? Five dashcams to cover the passenger side, but only two to cover the driver side?? Pfft...
> 
> As far as I know, the Vantrue N2 Pro (that is, while using the most current firmware version) can handle 512K SD memory cards (of the right type).
> 
> Sorry I should have been more clear, the 2TB disk I mentioned is a manual process: after a shift I bring my SD card home, plug it and the 2TB disk into my laptop, and copy that shift onto the disk.


OK I was all set to buy the N2 Pro but his has me confused. How much memory can I have with this cam? Amazon is suggesting a 64 GB card and I want more if possible.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Mine, N2 Pro runs 256 fine.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I was thinking of getting this but based on reviews may wait till the second generation to come out

If anyone tried it would love an opinion


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> OK I was all set to buy the N2 Pro but his has me confused. How much memory can I have with this cam? Amazon is suggesting a 64 GB card and I want more if possible.


I'm using a 128GB card myself, that's the largest card I have. My pocket change is not compatible with larger cards. Not too long ago Vantrue announced they started supporting 256GB and 512GB with their current firmware. I've read posts about other drivers using 256 and 512.

The important issue is to have the most current firmware version, which you can get from their website.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> I'm using a 128GB card myself, that's the largest card I have. My pocket change is not compatible with larger cards. Not too long ago Vantrue announced they started supporting 256GB and 512GB with their current firmware. I've read posts about other drivers using 256 and 512.
> 
> The important issue is to have the most current firmware version, which you can get from their website.


I don't know anything about this stuff (old guy). Isn't a memory card a memory card or does it need to be compatible with the cam?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I don't know anything about this stuff (old guy). Isn't a memory card a memory card or does it need to be compatible with the cam?


Unfortunately there are too many different memory cards with too many different performance specifications. This particular dashcam model (Vantrue N2 Pro) is recording 2 separate streams of high quality video to the memory card, so the card needs to keep up with the dashcam. Vantrue specifically recommends Samsung's "_orange_" EVO U3 class 10 cards. They have other (cheaper) cards with different (often slower) specs. This is what I'm using: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWM99NP/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Unfortunately there are too many different memory cards with too many different performance specifications. This particular dashcam model (Vantrue N2 Pro) is recording 2 separate streams of high quality video to the memory card, so the card needs to keep up with the dashcam. Vantrue specifically recommends Samsung's "_orange_" EVO U3 class 10 cards. They have other (cheaper) cards with different (often slower) specs. This is what I'm using: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWM99NP/?tag=ubne0c-20


I was so hoping someone would take the hint and supply a link for the card I needed, thanks for this. How long will 128 GB record? I know damned well Ill never download the videos to my desktop and want to be protected.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> How long will 128 GB record? I know damned well Ill never download the videos to my desktop and want to be protected.


I can't answer your question about recording time. My response is geared more toward your wanting to be protected. Let's say it records 10 hours before over writing occurs. If a pax makes a serious (read criminal) accusation toward you, which may surface days after it allegedly happened, the card will likely be over written and you have no video/audio recording of that time frame to back you up. I urge you to download your card to some type of media to archive it.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

For rideshare, it'll take 2 days or up to 3 days on a 128 GB card. I use a 256 GB and that thing would last probably half a week or up to a week the most. 

I recommend you all to get endurance microsd cards, they are more suited for dashcams. 

Since I do not do rideshare anymore, that 256 gb card would take forever to fill up. And mine is on loop recording.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I was so hoping someone would take the hint and supply a link for the card I needed, thanks for this. How long will 128 GB record? I know damned well Ill never download the videos to my desktop and want to be protected.


Using a 128GB card in my Vantrue N2 Pro, recording both front and back at full resolution, I get around 11 hours.

But because of unforeseen issues (ex: cheating pax filing a false claim well after the ride), I use my laptop to archive each shift's video onto an external 2TG hard disk. It's a manual process.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Using a 128GB card in my Vantrue N2 Pro, recording both front and back at full resolution, I get around 11 hours.
> 
> But because of unforeseen issues (ex: cheating pax filing a false claim well after the ride), I use my laptop to archive each shift's video onto an external 2TG hard disk. It's a manual process.


Again apologize for the ignorance but how do you download a video from card to my desktop? I assume I need an external drive to read the card? If an incident occurs can I immediately back up the recording and view on the camera with the N21 Pro (which I just ordered along with the 128 GB card)


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Again apologize for the ignorance but how do you download a video from card to my desktop? I assume I need an external drive to read the card? If an incident occurs can I immediately back up the recording and view on the camera with the N21 Pro (which I just ordered along with the 128 GB card)


They have little USB adapters that you put the card in. When you plug it into the USB port it will map it to a drive letter in windows explorer. You can then just drag and drop the files to another drive.









http://www.microcenter.com/product/467960/superspeed-usb-30-sd---microsd-card-reader---writer

I find it easier to unclip the N2 camera and take it in and plug a USB cable into it. The camera screen will give a couple of options but select Mass Storage and, again, it will be mapped to a drive letter.

PS: For safety sake, be sure to Unmount the drive (memory card/USB/camera) before unplugging it. There is a USB icon in the system tray. Right click it and then select Eject.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Again apologize for the ignorance but how do you download a video from card to my desktop? I assume I need an external drive to read the card? If an incident occurs can I immediately back up the recording and view on the camera with the N21 Pro (which I just ordered along with the 128 GB card)


What CarpeNoctem said.

I've never done it like that, but that should make the dashcam act just like a digital camera (or a phone) that you plug into your computer to get photos from. How to handle the rest is just too complicated to explain here. I would suggest to get together with a geeky family/friend, have them tinker with the process, and then walk through the process with you in person at least once.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> 2 much?


I have seen this photo before another place?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh yes! I should have said it's just a random pic I stumbled across and happened to just be on this thread and cracked me up. Normally it's my rule to post a link back to location/source. But thinking it just a haha, didn't.

But yup, it's from a dash cam review on the internet.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I think I'm just going to get me a quadcopter and have it follow me around..... https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1385841-REG/dji_cp_pt_00000165_01_mavic_air_fly_more.html

I'm actually waiting on the N2 Pro to go on sale. I bought a Cobra at Costco and it was practically useless once the sun went down.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I think I'm just going to get me a quadcopter and have it follow me around..... https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1385841-REG/dji_cp_pt_00000165_01_mavic_air_fly_more.html
> 
> I'm actually waiting on the N2 Pro to go on sale. I bought a Cobra at Costco and it was practically useless once the sun went down.


Email offer from Vantrue:

From 19-Nov-2018 00:00 PST to 25-Nov-2018 23:59 PST 
Vantrue N2 Pro 1080P Dual Dash Cam with Infrared lights for $135.99 
Code: CMDAYN2P 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0742J69SQ


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I bought a Falcon Zero F360+, but it doesn't quite work in my Ford Escape. I can't adjust the mirror properly. I would love to sell it at a big discount, but of course, we are not allowed to sell things on this forum.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I bought a Falcon Zero F360+, but it doesn't quite work in my Ford Escape. I can't adjust the mirror properly. I would love to sell it at a big discount, but of course, we are not allowed to sell things on this forum.


eBay! I just upgraded to a Samsung and sold my BlackBerry Priv on eBay, got surprisingly much more for it than I anticipated.
(I'm already missing some BB features!)

That F360 was one of the very first ones I considered... but dropped it real fast when I found its max memory card capacity.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Email offer from Vantrue:
> 
> From 19-Nov-2018 00:00 PST to 25-Nov-2018 23:59 PST
> Vantrue N2 Pro 1080P Dual Dash Cam with Infrared lights for $135.99
> ...


Thanks man. Not the absolute lowest price, but it's within $6.00 which I can live with. I sure hope this thing lives up to the hype.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> Thanks man. Not the absolute lowest price, but it's within $6.00 which I can live with. I sure hope this thing lives up to the hype.


YW... that's a better deal than the $50 off Amazon sale I got mine with last year! For me it's definitely lived up to what I required (and what I expected), I wrote about it here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-take-on-dashcams-why-how-and-where.296084/


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> YW... that's a better deal than the $50 off Amazon sale I got mine with last year! For me it's definitely lived up to what I required (and what I expected), I wrote about it here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-take-on-dashcams-why-how-and-where.296084/


It was on sale for a few dollars cheaper on Cyber Monday. Oh well, I went ahead and picked up another for my other car. I swear I think I own the record for most dash cams without a Youtube channel/review video. This is probably my 12th dash cam.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> It was on sale for a few dollars cheaper on Cyber Monday. Oh well, I went ahead and picked up another for my other car. I swear I think I own the record for most dash cams without a Youtube channel/review video. This is probably my 12th dash cam.


 12?? You're running a fleet operation?!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I still can't find one with satellite, located apart from unit one with night vision and real time monitoring for interior.

That would be the all time best of all options, me thinks.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I still can't find one with satellite, located apart from unit one with night vision and real time monitoring for interior.
> 
> That would be the all time best of all options, me thinks.


What do you mean "one with satellite"? Satellite for cloud uploading or for GPS?

The Vantrue N2 has an optional mount that provides the camera with GPS coordinates.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> What do you mean "one with satellite"? Satellite for cloud uploading or for GPS?
> 
> The Vantrue N2 has an optional mount that provides the camera with GPS coordinates.


I was using that as in the interior cam could be mounted away from the unit.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> I was using that as in the interior cam could be mounted away from the unit.


Most of the BlackView units are like that...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

With night vision, KD?


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> What do you mean "one with satellite"? Satellite for cloud uploading or for GPS?
> 
> The Vantrue N2 has an optional mount that provides the camera with GPS coordinates.


I have a GPS mount on my N2 Pro and surprisingly its not that accurate. They just released a V21 software update which I updated the firmware on my N2 yesterday. Gotta see if they fix the GPS, but they did add a motion sensor for the cabin view cam now!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> With night vision, KD?


Yea, a couple of them have IR.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> With night vision, KD?


I'm not KD, but here's the BlackVue DR750S-2CH IR that I'm lusting for:

https://www.blackvue.com/dr750s-2ch-ir/


----------

